# spartacus = prix ???



## snuffy (2 Juin 2003)

slt ts,
je suis sur l'occasion du siècle (bon okai, j'exagère un peu).
a force de recherche j'ai enfin trouver le fameux power mac "twentieth anniversary macintosh" a vendre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




maiss le vendeur ne sais pas quel prix en demander !!!!
aussi, a votre avis, combien vaut t'il (pour un non-collectionnaire) et combien pour des sentimentales comme vous et moi ??


----------



## pommecroquee (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par snuffy:</font><hr /> * slt ts,
je suis sur l'occasion du siècle (bon okai, j'exagère un peu).
a force de recherche j'ai enfin trouver le fameux power mac "twentieth anniversary macintosh" a vendre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



maiss le vendeur ne sais pas quel prix en demander !!!!
aussi, a votre avis, combien vaut t'il (pour un non-collectionnaire) et combien pour des sentimentales comme vous et moi ??   * 

[/QUOTE]

Proc 68030, ça se traine. OS 7.5 et encore. Le caisson de basse en jette un max et tu vas pouvoir donner un motif à tes voisins d'appeler les flics pour tapage nocturne. Demande à ton vendeur s'il a aussi le CD sur lequel Jonathan Ives vends les mérites du Spartacus. La bête vendu à 50 000 f à l'origine, soldé à 15 000 F pas longtemps après vaut à peine 200 euros aujourd'hui et je suis généreux.


----------



## snuffy (2 Juin 2003)

et tan qu'a faire, pour un pbook 100 ???? meme question

mais on peut mettre jusqu'a os 9.1 selon mactracker...
mais c'est surtout un objet de collection nan ???


----------



## pommecroquee (2 Juin 2003)

tu vides ton grenier à ce que je vois


----------



## snuffy (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pommecroquee:</font><hr /> * tu vides ton grenier à ce que je vois  * 

[/QUOTE]

meme po vrai,
nan, j'ai 15 ans et j'adore les macs, je fait les annonces internet depuis assez longtemps (des lustres !!!) et je voudrait savoir combien ca vaut vu que le vendeur ne sait pas non plus le prix !
si y avait ca dans mon grenier, ca serait encore mieux que l'arbre aux billets  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pck je pense commencer une collection de mac


----------



## ficelle (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pommecroquee:</font><hr /> * 

Proc 68030, ça se traine. OS 7.5 et encore. Le caisson de basse en jette un max et tu vas pouvoir donner un motif à tes voisins d'appeler les flics pour tapage nocturne. * 

[/QUOTE]

un 68030 dans un spartacus... et puis quoi encore !?
c'est un 603 ev à 250 mhz, et celui çi suporte le 9.1 sans broncher


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juin 2003)

Comme je l'avais noté récemment, j'aurais pu sauter sur une occasion fin 2001. Lorsque le magasin Pommea a fait sa liquidation, il en proposait un exemplaire pour 1000 francs suisses je crois... Malheureusement, un autre a fait *la bonne affaire*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je regrette quand même... C'est une machine de collection assez recherchée et qui vaut un certain prix.


----------



## snuffy (3 Juin 2003)

euhh...
ba c'est a dire que...
a - que le mec qui le vends ne connaise pas du tt la valeeur de son bijoux, je suis... comment dire ??? ds "l'imcapacité de l'acheter" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(


----------



## JoKer (9 Juin 2003)

Tiens... On parle de moi !

Et oui ! Je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un Spartacus !
A part le petit défaut qu'il a avec le son (voir le sujet...) il fonctionne très bien !

Je l'ai acheté pour 850 CHF.
C'est une superbe machine !

(niveau look mon Spartacus va bien avec mon Newton !)


----------



## kamkil (1 Juillet 2003)

snuffy a dit:
			
		

> * euhh...
> ba c'est a dire que...
> a - que le mec qui le vends ne connaise pas du tt la valeeur de son bijoux, je suis... comment dire ??? ds "l'imcapacité de l'acheter"
> 
> ...



Mais il veut vraiment le vendre? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Essaye de lui faire comprendre que c'est un vieux machin et que plus personne en veut et que tu lui en donne 150 parce que t'es gentil et que si ça lui convient pas t'ira voir ailleurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus sérieusement je dirais 1000 euros au bas mot mais va pas lui dire


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (1 Juillet 2003)

Après tu n'as plus qu'a le passer en G3. Peut-être même que OS X peut tourner ...


----------



## snuffy (8 Juillet 2003)

COUCOU,
ca y est, je l'ai. YOUPIIIII
mais y'a un ti problème... l'alimentation est hs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( pkoi moaaaa ????
je l'ai payé 950 euros (je travaille pour rembourser, je refait un portail en métal 2 fois + grand que moi) et y marche pas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(((((((

voila, sinon j'ai absolument tout : les stylos, la telecommande et sa housse... mais l'alimentation ne marche pas...
me suis fait avoir ??, moi ??!!!??? NAN :-/

voilou


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (8 Juillet 2003)

Qu'est ce que c'est comme alimentation ?


----------



## snuffy (8 Juillet 2003)

ba euh...
bon, je vais le redemonter, 2 min...
(et 2 min + tard) : j'en sais rien, ac se lit comment, y'a plein de truc partout et en + c'est en anglais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(

model number : DPS-150GB-1 A (made in thailand)
Apple Part Number : 614-0057
Serial No. : 012715

c bon la ??

je doit aller voir le père d'un copain qui s'y connait bien en électronique pour essayer de voir d'ou viens cette ??ªRDzê?Â?{¡î??ºß?ÌÏÈµÏß~º?Èßß de panne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




voila.
@+


----------



## jleveq (17 Juillet 2003)

moi aussi j'ai un spartacus sous OS 9.1 avec 128 mo. je l'ai relié à ma borne airport avec une carte ethernet. il me sert de sauvegarde et de serveur mp3


----------



## kamkil (17 Juillet 2003)

OUINNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!


Dites-moi un prix


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * OUINNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dites-moi un prix
> ...



mais je t'en ai déja dit un !!


----------



## kamkil (17 Juillet 2003)

Tu tombe bien toi!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je voulais justement negocier un petit rabais genre 100 euros pask je vais etre un peu court la


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2003)

hum... t'es rude toi dis donc !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




reviens vite alors !


----------



## kamkil (17 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * hum... t'es rude toi dis donc !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le 10 aout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci pour le rabais


----------



## snuffy (17 Juillet 2003)

enin, je reussi a poster un msg en - d'1 heure... (entre parenthèse ;-) vous utilisez quoi comme navigateur, pck moi c safari bêta 2 v73)
et comme ca marche pas, je vous demande bien pkoi, du coup je viens pas (tant mieux diront des ti cons ;-)

sinon, le spartacus est deja en g3, et je vais voir qqun qui peut peut-etre m'aider vendredi matin... je croise les doigts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




et il a aussi en + : 2ports firwire et 2 usb.
et il ne manque rien d'origine.

@+

pourvu que ce msg la passe, j'en ai marre d'essayer !!!


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juillet 2003)

snuffy a dit:
			
		

> * enin, je reussi a poster un msg en - d'1 heure... (entre parenthèse ;-) vous utilisez quoi comme navigateur, pck moi c safari bêta 2 v73)
> et comme ca marche pas, je vous demande bien pkoi, du coup je viens pas (tant mieux diront des ti cons ;-) (...) *



Pourquoi ne vas-tu pas télécharger la version finale 1.0 de Safari?


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (18 Juillet 2003)

snuffy a dit:
			
		

> *
> sinon, le spartacus est deja en g3, et je vais voir qqun qui peut peut-etre m'aider vendredi matin... je croise les doigts
> 
> 
> ...



Quel G3 as-tu ? Et sinon comment sont ajouté les ports Firewire/USB ?


----------



## snuffy (18 Juillet 2003)

bon, je vais telecharger safari tt de suite après, mais je pense pas que se soit le problème... pck je vais sur le reste du site sans problème, y a que les forum ou ca marche po

sinon, il y a une carte processeur "crescendo g3 l2", compatible avec le spartacus a raison de 500Mhz avec 250Mhz/1Mo "backside cache 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 voila 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et une carte combo firewire/usb installé dans le dos à droite de la bête (c'était prévu d'origine je pense car j'ai 2 "capots arrieres" : 1 plat normal, et un bombé prévu pour une extension.

sinon, le mec a regardé mon boitier d'alimentation, et a prioris c'est mal barré, il doit etre en train de tester en ce moment...

alors, est ce que d'autres ordinateur ont été équipés de cette alimentation ??? (car il y a une sortie normal d'alimentation non utilisé : celle du spartacus étant différente). et est ce que qqun a un site ou l'on trouve une liste ou des schéma des composants de tt les macs ???

revoilou


----------



## Zitoune (25 Juillet 2003)

Pour ceux qui en chercheraient un,  en voilà un affiché 1100  !


----------



## snuffy (30 Juillet 2003)

C'est la saison des spartacus !!!
en tout cas, si vous en "adoptez" un : NE faites PAS comme moi, assurez vous qu'il marche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'en profite pour redemander : existe t'il un site ou sont inscrits tout les composants des mac ??
pck mon alimentation est foutue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(


----------

